
Dark Mode Webdev - keyle
https://blog.ionicframework.com/hot-take-dark-mode/
======
skinnyfatcoder
While I like dark mode (for some applications) it amazes me how so much
product development and press has gone into X now has dark mode in feature
releases. Glad ionic is making this much easier, so it's everywhere by
default.

